# Going price for ewe lambs...



## Mindi (Jun 22, 2015)

I have 2 - almost 3 month old ewe lambs that I don't have the heart to sell for slaughter with the rest of our whethers.  They have such personality and are just so nice; I can't keep them cause of our ram is their dad and no inbreeding here, lol!  Anyone know the going rate for selling ewe lambs for breeding?


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 22, 2015)

$150 to $200 for commercial lambs, more for registered stock. Though to be honest, we have done quite a bit of inbreeding (known as linebreeding when done on purpose to improve upon stock) and have not noticed any ill effects if it's only done for a few generations and if you avoid sibling matings.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 24, 2015)

X2 as to what @mysunwolf said, however, I have bred father/daughter, mom/son, maternal half siblings, and full siblings (twins) together and have not had any ill effects.

My crossbred ewe lambs I am going to be selling for $200/head, but I won't go lower than $150-$160. At least $50 more than market price IMO.


----------

